# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Tableau de JTextField

## mikedavem

Bonsoir tout le monde , 

Je voulais savoir comment procder pour un pb concernant les JTextField.

En fait je voulais faire un tableau de JTexField comme ci dessous dans une grille :



```
private JTextField[] tabsaisie = new JTextField[81];
```

Mais voil mon problme , comment puis je exploiter cela c'est  dire je voudrais lorsque je perds le focus sur un champ il me traite l'vnement.

Sur les tutos on voit qu'il faut faire par ex 



```

```

Mais donc mon cas comment je choisis le bon JTextField dans mon tableau oour l'exploiter au niveau des focus ?



```

```

Merci pour vos rponses

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Tu peut rcuprer le composant source de l'vnement en faisant e.getComponent(), ainsi tu auras le composant qui a perdu le focus et tu pourras faire une action dessus.

----------


## mikedavem

Merci  ::P:  

J'ai pu rcuper ce qui m'intressait pour mon composant mais je voudrais rcuprer la valeur entre dans mon JTextField mais l la mthode moncomposant.getText() n'existe plus en passant par e.getComponent().  Y'a une autre mthode qui me permet de rcuprer la valeur de mon champ ?

----------


## mikedavem

J'ai trouv un moyen de trouver ma valeur en faisant :



```
String valeur = tabsaisie[(e.getComponent().getX()-15)/60 + ((e.getComponent().getY()-15)/60)*9].getText();
```

Mais y'a peut tre plus simple pour accder directement  la valeur du champ ?

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Essaie avec : 



```
String valeur = ((JTextField)e.getComponent()).getText();
```

----------


## mikedavem

ca marche en effet . 
Juste pour l'explication . C'est un "cast" qu'on fait sur e.getComponent() ?

Merci pour ton aide

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Exactement. Par contre, avec une telle technique, il faut juste faire attention  ne pas mettre un focusListener sur autre chose que des JTextField, sinon tu auras une exception qui sera lance. Ou alors, il te faut tester si c'est bien un JTextField avant de faire le cast.

----------


## mikedavem

Ok , merci pour le renseignement .  :;):  

Dans mon cas , j'ai simplement le focus sur des JTextField donc pas de souci

----------

